

Startup News Becomes Hacker News (2007) - Zirro
http://www.ycombinator.com/hackernews.html

======
frik
Trivia:

PG's account mentions:

created: 2500 days ago

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=pg](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=pg)

